# Miami Bicycle engine on eBay



## TrustRust (Oct 29, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/165745208060?campid=5335809022 

I remember some folks were looking for the Miami power bike engines.. Hope the eBay link shows up as I’m not that good at this stuff…


----------

